# Thinking of Using GODADDY for hosting?? Any better options? Simple shirt site...



## Rager500 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm about to build a simple site for my shirts.. Very few pages at first.. very siple.. I'm doing all the graphics/buttons.. I guess GODADDY is pretty tough to beat with my model of how I'm going to do it. Any other helpful suggestions on how to go about it? Cheap is good... Advertising may be big though with the Online store I'm going sell from. GODADDY has some cool advertising options that look enticing.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

checkout bluehost.com... they are pretty awesome


----------



## gorilladuck (Jan 28, 2008)

I've used Blue Host, but had to switch when, for some reason, it stopped supporting my printmojo php connection. None of their tech folks and none of the printmojo folks could figure out why, so I switched to lunarpages.com. I am really happy with them. Probably the best feature is wordpress integration. I'm actually in the process of turning my entire store into a wordpress theme, which I am hoping will help with SEO. Since blogs are so important to marketing, I suggest finding a host with free wordpress integration.


----------



## SCOOBY-DOO (Jul 23, 2010)

I have been using Yahoo Business for years and have had no problems.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Check hostgator


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I 2nd hostgator.com... I've been doing web work for 10 years and they are one of the best I've found.

I buy my domains from godaddy.com but there shared hosting and even dedicated hosting was slow.


----------



## RIIR (Jan 18, 2011)

I 3rd HostGator. I do web design as well, and have used several companies, and HostGator has hands down been the best. Their support is top notch and their plans are simple to choose from and they include a lot. They use CPanel, which is your login portal and great. I would never recommend GoDaddy for hosting as they try to up sell you on so many things you don't need and I could see how their process could take advance of less informed. Now I will buy domain names from them when they have specials going, but that's it, and then just host with HostGator.


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Also check, hostmonster


----------



## Rager500 (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow.. Awesome information. I guess Hostgator will be my choice. Any recommendations of a shopping cart?? I need the filters so I can allow ppl to pick size, type of shirt and maybe one more option if possible. PHP Cart allows 3 options.. don't know much about it...


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

You could also look into siteground.com. They have lots of open-source software ready to be installed. Prices and support are really great.


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

try site5 (or dreamhost) if you haven't signed up yet. both are affordable & reliable (using both from more then 5 yrs now).

-don't use godaddy. if you have signed up, plan to change it soon. i can't remember problem but they're horrible at it. godaddy is good at domains only(i have all my domains their only!)


----------



## josephroman88 (Apr 6, 2010)

try webmasters.com


----------



## bnippress (Jun 28, 2011)

I use 1and1.com for hosting. Look at oscommerce for shopping cart. Its a freebie.


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

Goodsie is a great host site. I have been really impressed with the way they have things set up, and it is easy to use, from start to finish. They have also been willing to offer help when I needed it.
The brains behind this host are some of the best out there! Small Monthly Fee, but I love the set up.


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

Goodsie is a great host site. I have been really impressed with the way they have things set up, and it is easy to use, from start to finish. They have also been willing to offer help when I needed it.
The brains behind this host are some of the best out there! Small Monthly Fee, but I love the set up.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

When you buy a domain from one place like Go Daddy and then host the site at a second, what extras if any do you first buy? For example do you buy your security certificate from the 1st place where you buy your domain or the second where you hot from? Is there any extras that would be better purchased with the first company when buying the domain?


----------



## GMWApparel (Jun 25, 2011)

I use godaddy right now and like it a lot for what I'm trying to accomplish. It is a lower costing solution.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Louie2010 said:


> When you buy a domain from one place like Go Daddy and then host the site at a second, what extras if any do you first buy? For example do you buy your security certificate from the 1st place where you buy your domain or the second where you hot from? Is there any extras that would be better purchased with the first company when buying the domain?


 
I asked this question and then the thread died. 

Any advice from those of you who use different companies for hosting and domain purchase?


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

I use theitdept.com 
Have had no problems

MM64


----------

